# antiobiotic therapy



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi there,
I suffer from recurrent cystitis and kidney infections. My GP has prescribed cefradine 250mg daily to see how I get on. My question is regarding the safety  of this antibiotic with regard to pregnancy and IVF. Can someone help me please as my GP not all that sure of himself. 
Thanks
Siobhan


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Siobhan,

Cefradine is an antibitoic that belongs to the group of antibiotics known as cephalosporins. These are perfectly safe to take when ttc or pregnant. It is important to take it regularly (usually once a day at night time) to prevent the cystitis from recurring. It is an effective treatment so really hope it works for you  

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Many thanks Maz for your help. I can rest easy now .
Siobhan


----------

